# Hand Built Surf Rod for Sale - Backyard Customs, Frederick MD



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

P&S,

I am posting this for a friend (Steve) who builds a lot of custom light tackle jigging and trolling rods for fishing the chesapeake under the name BackYard Custom Rods and Repairs. He is beginning to build surf rods and ended up with an extra blank that he hadn't ordered from the manufacturer. He finished wrapping the rod and it is now for sale. The builder is just looking to recoop his costs.

The blank didn't arrive with a ton of info, and had the grip and reel seat when it arrived. Looks like a cool rod to me. I haven't cast it so I cant add much re: performance. In italics below is the info I received from the builder on the rod:

_I can't really tell you what the rod blank is, it come pre assemble and it's honey colored. It is a split grip rod with about 10" in between the back grips. I had to buy the guides and I got the Fuji Alconite double footed guides, good guides. The reel seat is a Benchmark 30mm silver hooded. It's made to be a spinning rod and I have to tell ya, it's BEEF stick. It's a great rod for casting bait but I would not want to be casting a plug with this rod, it is rated for 4-8oz but I know this thing would be able to hold 10 to 12oz. Yes both pieces are 7' one is just a tad longer maybe an 1". I would like to get $100.00.

OK I did some checking the blank is Fiberglass and made for "Big Watrer" but could not tell me the manufacture due to a contract they have with them. I got it from Merrick Tackle out of New York. The blank did not come with a decal that I could put on it but the lure weight is 4 to 8oz and line weight is 15-30 but if you see this rod I would think you could put 50lb and chuck out 12oz of lead with no problem. Each grip is EVA foam and are 5" each.... I put a wrap in the middle of the split grip in the butt and you will see that in the pic's I hope. The wrap above the fore grip is black and has 3 stains of silver tread wrapped around it like a barber shop. _

If you are interested contact me or Steve directly at B*C*Rods*and*Repairs*@*a o l . com (remove * and spaces).

Here is the only pic I have. I asked for a few more.









Here are a few more:



























Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Conventional or spinning? Shipped at that price?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

OldBay said:


> _It's made to be a spinning rod _


Shipping will be at buyer's expense.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Did this rod ever sell?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Lamiglas blank, since it's Honey-colored ?


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Lamiglas fiberglass honey is more orange colored. 
My best guess.....CUI fiberglass blanks. 




ez2cdave said:


> Lamiglas blank, since it's Honey-colored ?


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

http://www.cuiproducts.com/Blanks.cfm looks like excellent work...probably the 14' two piece monster.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

did not realize how old the thread was. however there's nothing wrong with a decent fiberglass blank http://www.angelfire.com/ks/bingham/cui1.html or rodbuilding.org


----------

